# 2017 Pensacola Fishing Rodeo



## lipripper3000 (Oct 22, 2015)

Date: June 24-25th 
Location: Flounders- Pensacola Beach 

Who will be fishing the inshore slam challenge this year/is it worth it to try to compete with the guys either from Louisiana or run over there for the weekend to fish? Maybe there will be rules against that for this year...

Thoughts?


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

I plan to fish the inshore slam but will stay true to the Pensacola area. But I do believe last year winner caught all fish around the Mobile area. Just sayin...


----------



## Mariettamark (Aug 8, 2016)

I am coming from Atlanta area with a couple friends. First time for us. I will be fishing inshore and a little offshore.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Weather looks ugly this week. Hopefully it clears up for the weekend. Anyone else entering the inshore slam division?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Mmm....


----------



## lipripper3000 (Oct 22, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Mmm....


Will you be fishing this weekend after all of this rain? Who is still going to fish?


----------



## Mariettamark (Aug 8, 2016)

We will be fishing. I'm bringing boat from Atlanta and friends from West Virginia are coming. Once air is booked, we are coming and hoping for the best.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

lipripper3000 said:


> Will you be fishing this weekend after all of this rain? Who is still going to fish?


Are the fish already wet?


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Last time I checked fish are wet and like water.


----------

